# Carême's biography



## vertigo (Oct 28, 2005)

does anyone know if Carême had and auto-biography or if any biographies have been written about him?


----------



## jlcs (Nov 7, 2005)

Your'e in luck, Ian Kelly wrote it, published in 2004 by walker & Company, New York

"Cooking for Kings, the Life of the First Celebrity Chef, Antonin Careme"

Its pretty good too.


----------



## vertigo (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank You!


----------



## al3xutu (Nov 12, 2006)

if u find some information about antonie careme pls tell me to [email protected]

Danke!


----------

